# 3 kiểu tóc tết đang gây sốt trong ‘sao’ Việt



## Hotgirl (9 Tháng tám 2012)

*Dù bạn đang sở hữu mái tóc ngắn hay dài thì với những lọn tóc tết xinh xắn trông bạn vẫn thật nữ tính và thời trang.*

Những mái tóc bồng bềnh thướt tha hay tóc tém cá tính không còn sức hút  các người đẹp Việt nữa mà dạo gần đây các người đẹp đang bị cuốn theo  trào lưu tết tóc. Cho dù là đi chơi, lên sân khấu hay tham dự các sự  kiện thì những kiểu tóc tết luôn giúp chủ nhân thật nhí nhảnh, đáng yêu  và rất nữ tính.

Cùng điểm danh xem các sao nào đang bị cuốn vào trào lưu tóc tết đang hot này nhé.

*Tóc tết lệch đuôi cá*

Kiểu tóc này thường dành cho những cô nàng có mài tóc dài tương đối.  Thao tác thực hiện cũng rất đơn giản nhưng lại là style được rất nhiều  sao Việt yêu thích. Chỉ cần hất tóc sang 1 bên cố định, tiếp đến khéo  léo kết hợp các lọn tóc lại với nhau rồi đánh rối lên một chút là bạn đã  sở hữu kiểu tóc siêu cá tính rồi đấy.

Với style này, bạn gái nên mix cùng những bộ trang phục điệu đà, diêm  dúa và có phần bay bổng như đầm maxi, midi hay áo voan nhẹ nhàng để tăng  thêm phần quyến rũ nhé.










 	Ngọc Quyên và Trang Trần cùng yêu thích kiểu tóc này vì vậy hai người đẹp đều mang chúng lên sàn catwalk.










 	Quỳnh Thư dịu dàng và bay bổng với tóc tết đuôi cá mix cùng áo voan và chân váy pleat nữ tính.










 	Nữ hoàng thời trang Hồ Ngọc Hà xinh đẹp dịu dàng với tóc tết đuôi cá và đầm voan bay bổng.










 	Tóc tết đuôi cá lệch bên giúp người mẫu Anh Thư khoe lưng thon mềm mại.










 	Bảo Thy nhí nhảnh với đầm đỏ và tóc tết










 	Và duyên dáng với áo lệch vai màu tối, kiểu tóc giúp nữ ca sỹ trông nhẹ nhàng và trẻ trung.










 	Dạo gần đây chúng ta có thể dễ dàng nhận thấy Ngọc Trinh đã trở thành 1 fan trung thành với tóc tết.










 	Trúc Diễm tràn đầy sức sống với tóc tết và áo khoe khuôn ngực đầy đặn


*Tóc tết mái vương miện*

Khác với kiểu tóc tết lệch đuôi cá, tóc tết vương miện này dường như  được dành riêng cho những mái tóc xoăn bồng bềnh. Kiểu tóc này cũng đòi  hỏi người tạo kiểu phải khéo léo, tỉ mỉ, vì chỉ cần nóng vội một chút là  tóc sẽ bị rối.

Để tạo kiểu tóc này, bạn hãy tận dụng từng bước như tết "chân rết",  nhưng thay vì tết toàn bộ tóc, bạn hãy khéo léo lấy phần tóc mái rồi nhẹ  nhàng tết lệch từ phía bên kia sang phần đối diện.

Điểm kết thúc hãy nhẹ nhàng dấu phần đuôi tóc vào phía trong làn tóc hoặc tô điểm chúng bằng chiếc ruy băng hay dây nơ nữ tính.








 	Hoa hậu Diễm Hương nữ tính với tóc tết vương miện.










 	Maya trẻ trung và kiêu sa với đầm lệch vai gam màu sáng.










 	Ngọc Trinh không nằm ngoài trào lưu này...










 	Cô thường diện chúng với những bộ váy thướt tha, nữ tính.










 	Yến Nhi nữ tính hơn nhiều khi thử nghiệm phong cách này


*Tóc tết bện nữ hoàng*

Nếu những kiểu tóc trên mang đến bạn vẻ nữ tính, nhẹ nhàng và bạn có thể  diện tới nhiều sự kiện khác nhau thì kiểu tóc này lại hoàn toàn trái  ngược. Kiêu sa, quý phái là những mỹ từ miêu tả style tóc tết nữ hoàng.  Vì vậy, nó chỉ phù hợp với những bữa tiệc lung linh, các sự kiện quan  trọng cần sự chỉn chu và quý phái.

Khi thực hiện, bạn có thể chia tóc thành 2 lọn đều nhau, tiếp đó khéo  léo tết 2 bên lại giấu lọn tóc xuống phía dưới cốt làm sao để tạo thành  một múi tết tưởng chừng như không có điểm kết thúc. Để tạo được kiểu tóc  này cũng khá cầu kỳ và nó đòi hỏi người tạo kiểu phải có thời gian và  sự khéo léo.








 	Minh Hằng duyên dáng với tóc tết nữ hoàng tại 1 sự kiện










 	Dương Yến Ngọc quý phái và kiêu sa khi mix kiểu tóc này với đầm quây đen.










 	Ngọc Trinh khoe bờ vai gợi cảm khi mix cùng đầm quây cúp ngực gợi cảm










 	Hoa hậu Ngọc Hân nữ tính và kín đáo khi diện cùng áo dài họa tiết nhẹ nhàng.


Theo* Thùy Trang*
_Phunutoday_​


----------

